# Eroicas



## radiohlite (Feb 16, 2011)

I have over 30 recordings of this, but am always looking for that special, obscure recommendation.

what are your favorite recordings of this symphony?


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Mine is a live performance. It's a hard-to-find recording from 11 March 1979 of the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra conducted by Kirill Kondrashin - one of the GREAT Beethoven conductors (although not known for this in 'the west' due to the lack of recordings).

If you can find it, it's on the Collector Limited Edition series on Philips, catalogue number 438 277-2.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Beethoven's third?*

I've got just one...you wannit?

Martin


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

You might have it but:

Michael Gielen and the Cincinnati


----------



## Rangstrom (Sep 24, 2010)

Tintner with a smaller orchestra with first and second violins spread left and right on Naxos is an interesting recording. Not my first choice, but at 31.....


----------



## radiohlite (Feb 16, 2011)

whoa, nice. i haven't heard any of those.

my favorites are: Wand [from the 1st cycle], Leibowitz/RPO, Furtwangler/VPO '44, Rattle/VPO, Karajan [80s], Bernstein/NYPO '53, and Szell/Cl O.

the big surpise was Halasz/CSR SO on Naxos. It's scrappy but full of fire.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I got an LSO live recording with Wynn Morris and the LSO for $2 a few years ago, as it was going out of print (I think it's been reissued now?). A pretty solid performance, coupled with the _Coriolan Overture_. Others I have owned are VPO/Solti on a Decca tape & Brussels Television & Radio/Rahbari on Naxos, coupled with the usual thing - _Symphony No. 8_.

BTW, the 3rd is my favourite Beethoven symphony & I'm gearing up to experiencing it live for the first time this year - with Sydney's Metropolitan Chamber Orchestra under Sarah Grace Williams...


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## radiohlite (Feb 16, 2011)

is that from the 60s cycle?

if so, i didn't like it [and i like both his 70s & 80s versions]


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

radiohlite said:


> is that from the 60s cycle?
> 
> if so, i didn't like it [and i like both his 70s & 80s versions]


You are in the minority, but that's often okay.
The 70's and 80's Karajan Eroicas, in my listening and many others listenings, do not have the urgency, drama, or caliber of playing that the 60's has. In addition, the 60's recording captures soloists better...especially winds and timpani. It's not even close.:tiphat:


----------



## Moscow-Mahler (Jul 8, 2010)

I like Dohnanyi on TELARC (despite a little bit cavernoous sound) and *Paavo Jarvi* on RCA very much. And the deleted recording with Solti and die Wiener Philharmoniker was also good, imho.

I have the 63 Karajan's recording but for my prophani ears it isn't so involving. Maybe, it's just because of *its sound. * All I hear is a big massive of strings, without any clarity. I don't have SACD release.


----------



## radiohlite (Feb 16, 2011)

Moscow-Mahler said:


> I like Dohnanyi on TELARC (despite a little bit cavernoous sound) and *Paavo Jarvi* on RCA very much. And the deleted recording with Solti and die Wiener Philharmoniker was also good, imho.
> 
> I have the 63 Karajan's recording but for my prophani ears it isn't so involving. Maybe, it's just because of *its sound. * All I hear is a big massive of strings, without any clarity. I don't have SACD release.


exactly. most of the 60s cycle bothers me for that reason [the 7th is one of my top 10 though]. i think it has to do with the Jesus-Christus Kirche being too reverberant or something, because the recordings made in the Philharmonie don't bug me.

i really like much of Dohnanyi and Jarvi's readings, even if they're not my favorites. Solti i've only heard the 90's cycle and didn't like its Eroica. is his younger Beethoven comparable to his Mahler? i definitely would hear that...


----------

